# Strootman vicino alla Roma



## SuperMilan (4 Luglio 2013)

Secondo Gazzetta.it Sabatini starebbe per affondare il colpo finale sul centrocampista del PSV.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Luglio 2013)

Bel colpo se lo prendono.


----------



## runner (4 Luglio 2013)

allora parte De Rossi?


----------



## Butcher (4 Luglio 2013)

Non ci voglio credere.


----------



## Jino (4 Luglio 2013)

Quanto mi piace, per me è il giocatore più forte della nuova generazione orange, questo per carisma, personalità e maturità a 22 anni è un altro Van Bommel.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Luglio 2013)

Mi roderebbe


----------



## DannySa (4 Luglio 2013)

Le altre squadre non vanno neanche in Champions da 2-3 anni praticamente e fanno un mercato più sensato del nostro, questo giocatore sì che ci sarebbe servito a costo di spendere 19-20 mln in più rate (almeno la metà la raccattavi grazie a Robinho, il resto più o meno non era una cifra così incredibile da tirare fuori e potevi pure recuperarla vendendo qualcun altro tipo Boateng).


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Luglio 2013)

Se arriva comunque si parla della cessione di De Rossi e forse marquinos eh, fanno la stessa cosa nostra vendono e comprano, aspettiamo a trarre conclusioni, sembrava del Napoli e poi....


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Luglio 2013)

secondo me va in premier


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Luglio 2013)

Sarebbe un grandissimo colpo.


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Luglio 2013)

*Di Marzio*:* Strootman* preferisce la *Premier* e il *PSV* lo valuta più di *20 mln*, trattativa difficile, ma Sabatini e la*Roma* ci provano ugualmente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2013)

Tantissima roba.


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Luglio 2013)

Secondo *Il Messaggero* la Roma avrebbe trovato l'accordo col giocatore. Il PSV chiederebbe 15 mln più bonus. Secondo Sky invece il giocatore avrebbe un mezzo accordo con una inglese e il PSV chiederebbe 20 mln più bonus.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2013)

A me sinceramente non sembra tutto questo gran giocatore. E' buono, per carità. Ma c'è di meglio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

Pure per me è forte, ma c'è di meglio... anche se comunque non ci sputerei sopra sia chiaro.


----------



## juventino (8 Luglio 2013)

Non posso credere che la Roma stia davvero per prendere Strootman.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2013)

Se davvero è forte come dicono non ci credo che nella premier nessuno lo voglia, comunque è vero preferisce la premier l'aveva detto qualche settimana fa.


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;227119 ha scritto:


> Se davvero è forte come dicono non ci credo che nella premier nessuno lo voglia, comunque è vero preferisce la premier l'aveva detto qualche settimana fa.



è vero, forse non vogliono investire tutti quei soldi. Non lo so sinceramente.


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

*Strootman* ha detto sì alla *Roma*. Offerta della Roma:* 15-16 mln.* Richiesta del* PSV: 20 mln.* Fonte* Sky Di Marzio* nella raffica finale.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Luglio 2013)

non ci posso credere,bestemmie copiose


----------



## Dexter (9 Luglio 2013)

alla fine noi in quel ruolo siamo coperti,pochi rimpianti..."non perdo il sorriso" cit. per Strootman 
a noi servirebbe più qualcuno col piedino educato. certo mi chiedo cosa vada a fare a Roma


----------



## robs91 (9 Luglio 2013)

Ottimo colpo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Luglio 2013)

Mi spiace per lui,fossi un giocatore a Roma ci andrei solo in vacanza.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2013)

Claudio Raimondi di Sportmediaset riporta che è *quasi fatta tra Strootman e la Roma. Al Psv andranno 20 milioni di euro.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2013)

Ma cosa va a fare alla Roma? mah


----------



## juventino (9 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Claudio Raimondi di Sportmediaset riporta che è *quasi fatta tra Strootman e la Roma. Al Psv andranno 20 milioni di euro.*



Cioè la Roma può tirar fuori queste cifre e non riesce a fare una squadra decente?


----------



## Jino (9 Luglio 2013)

i


juventino ha scritto:


> Cioè la Roma può tirar fuori queste cifre e non riesce a fare una squadra decente?



Oggettivamente Sabatini è disastroso. Mi meraviglia sia ancora li.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Luglio 2013)

Il tempo di rovinarsi e venire da noi


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Cioè la Roma può tirar fuori queste cifre e non riesce a fare una squadra decente?



Con i soldi spesi in questi anni dovrebbe lottare per lo scudetto.
Invece, mi sa che anche per quest'anno "_there's no trip for cats_".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Luglio 2013)

Sportmediaset più giornalista scarso(Claudio Raimondi), non c'è da fidarsi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Luglio 2013)

è una vergogna se lo prendono...


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

Secondo la gazzetta dello sport *Strootman e Roma* sono ai dettagli.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Tutti si rinforzano e noi stiamo al palo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

Direttore Tecnico *Psv*:"La Roma per *Strootman *ha 'offerto * 15/16 milioni,* stiamo discutendo sui dettagli".


----------



## Stex (10 Luglio 2013)

Si doveva prendere l'anno scorso.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Luglio 2013)

Pazzesco la Roma piena di debiti prendere a 15 e passa Strootman. Noi ci dobbiamo fare le pippe per Robinho che va via, in modo tale da prendere qualcuno. NOn è possibile che non abbiamo un cent.


----------



## Mithos (10 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pazzesco la Roma piena di debiti prendere a 15 e passa Strootman. Noi ci dobbiamo fare le pippe per Robinho che va via, in modo tale da prendere qualcuno. NOn è possibile che non abbiamo un cent.



Secondo me è diverso. Al Milan si è fatta un altro tipo di scelta tecnico tattica. Vedremo se pagherà oppure no. Quando hai già De Jong e in rampa di lancio Cristante con Montolivo che in caso di necessità può ricoprire il ruolo di schermo davanti la difesa non vedo perchè andare a prendere Strootman con tutto il rispetto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pazzesco la Roma piena di debiti prendere a 15 e passa Strootman. Noi ci dobbiamo fare le pippe per Robinho che va via, in modo tale da prendere qualcuno. NOn è possibile che non abbiamo un cent.



Va via o De Rossi o Pjanic o marquinos, loro prima comprano e poi vendono noi facciamo l'inverso.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Grande acquisto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Il centrocampo della Roma è pauroso con Strootman, Pjanic e Lamela.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pazzesco la Roma piena di debiti prendere a 15 e passa Strootman. Noi ci dobbiamo fare le pippe per Robinho che va via, in modo tale da prendere qualcuno. NOn è possibile che non abbiamo un cent.



La Roma cederà Osvaldo, De Rossi e forse Marquinhos.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Grande acquisto.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Il centrocampo della Roma è pauroso con Strootman, Pjanic e Lamela.


Lamela centrocampista???


----------



## DannySa (10 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me ne cederanno un botto comunque, Osvaldo se gli va bene lo piazzano per 16-17 mln (max 18), De Rossi lo rifileranno al Chelsea per una decina di mln, Marquinhos non saprei e il bosniaco potrebbe anche arrivare da noi.
E' un mercato sensato il loro, comprano e poi piazzano, non sono neanche in Champions come un'altra squadra che fattura anche di più, incredibilmente.


----------



## jaws (10 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lamela centrocampista???



Io una volta l'ho messo a centrocampo su PES


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Luglio 2013)

In Olanda lo danno per fatto.
Secondo il portale bd.nl, *Roma e PSV *avrebbero raggiunto un accordo per *Kevin Strootman *sulla base di circa *20 milioni di euro. *
Nei prossimi giorni la chiusura dell'affare.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Luglio 2013)

Ridicolo, non fanno le coppe da anni e se ne escono con 20 milioni per questo qua. Beati loro...


----------

